

New York Times Resume - nyisaac
http://nyisaac.tumblr.com/

======
jere
This probably speaks more to my lack of attention, but it took me a while to
realize what this is. Too easy to look at the real articles. Also,
[http://www.isaac.ink/](http://www.isaac.ink/) appears to be a looping video
with nothing else going on??

~~~
nyisaac
perhaps it's too artistic?

~~~
jere
I like it, but I was expecting it to be an intro into something else. There's
no real call to action or _funnel_ here.

~~~
nyisaac
Thanks and noted. It's a work resume in progress.

